# Rigging tension meter



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

When I bought my boat, it came with a "Mark II Tension Meter" made by Lipton Marine Industries to set up the standing rigging. I found a Lipton Marine Industries on the web but they don't make anything like the tension meter and couldn't help me. Does anyone own one of these, have the manual or can tell me how to use it. It doesn't have the same scale as a Loos meter and uses a rod for some type of calibration and you take a percentage of this reading. It probably had some type of table or graph with it originally.
Thanks for your help.

Wayne


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

My boat came with one of these also - but also without the calibration rod. But it is still valuable for balancing the tension between stays on different sides and general comparison (is this shroud set up harder than that one?).


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

gc1111

Yes, I have the calibration rod also. But there must be some type of table that tells you what the readings mean. For example-lets say you want to adjust a 5/32 shroud to 10% of it breaking strength. I can find out what that number is from the wire manufacturer, but how does that number relate to the tension meter? Do you have instructions with it?
Also, the tip that has the ridge that contacts the shroud looks a little worn on mine and it looks replacable. Any idea if these are still available? It looks like a very expensive meter. I would hate to have to go out and buy a Loos meter.


----------



## charlierusty1234 (Apr 1, 2009)

I can help if anyone is still looking.


----------



## groundhog (Jun 27, 2006)

How much were these things originally?

I recently saw a gauge that you hook around the wire on the two outer ends and there is this spring loaded "finger" that pushes on the wire in the middle. Then the arrow points to a number from zero to three?

Is this a good meter? What else is needed to make it work? Obviously some type of table or such.


----------



## fazzollini (Mar 26, 2001)

*Lipton Marine Mark II*

I also have a Mark II. Does anyone have a referance chart for it. 
Thanks


----------



## charlierusty1234 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Lipton Tension Meter Mk II*

Yes, I have the reference chart but it is just lines in which you input your readings. Is this what you are looking for? These are the instructions that came with the chart.

Tension Meter Mark II

Instructions

Keep the Mark II Tension Meter well lubricated with a light weight non-gumming oil to achieve maximum sensitivity.

The Mark II Tension Meter is adjusted to standard by snapping the supplied steel rod into place(with preloaded spacer in place next to the spring) and turning the knurled knob until a reading between 1 and 1 ½ is achieved with the cylindrically formed end of the knob at right angles to the axis of the test specimen

Recommended values (based on standard setting of 1 to 1 ½)

3/16 " wire ¾ to 1 ¼
1/4 " wire 1 ½ to 2
9/32" wire 2 ¼ to 2 ¾

For light wire the Mark II tension Meter is adjusted using the standard rod (no preload spacer) and to a reading of 2½ to 3

Recommended values (based on standard setting of 2 ½ to 3)

3/32" wire ¼ to ¾
1/8" wire 1 to 1 ½
5/32" wire 2 to 2 ½

When this initial adjustment has been made, pairs of shrouds should be adjusted using the Mark II Tension Meter until their tensions are equal.

To get the most out of the Mark II Tension Meter, keep a permanent record of readings for which the adjusting table has been provided. This permanent record may include optimum settings of fore and back stays.

To maintain maximum performance, check the tension readings of the shrouds and stays periodically against your permanent record.

An eye is provided for a lanyard which should be bent onto the stay being tested or on your rest.

Lipton Marine Industries, Inc.
Rock Ridge, Mamaroneck, N.Y. 10543


----------



## fazzollini (Mar 26, 2001)

*Big help Thanks*

The rigger who did my boat put so much weather helm that the boat turns up into the wind with a good puff. I also think i'm loosing a lot of speed because i'm using to much rudder pointing. Thank a lot for the help.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

fazzollini said:


> The rigger who did my boat put so much weather helm that the boat turns up into the wind with a good puff.


One *ass*umes you mean when you're close hauled or on a close reach. That's normal--to a degree.



fazzollini said:


> I also think i'm loosing a lot of speed because i'm using to much rudder pointing.


More than about five (5) degrees? If so: Then yes.

Adjusting the rig really isn't all that hard. Two, no, *three* resources: Giu's _]Adjusting Your Rig_ How-To (I'd post the URL, but Sailnet's brain-dead software will destroy it - it's a sticky at the top of the _Gear and Maintenance_ sub-forum), Ivar Dedekam's book: _Sail and Rig Tuning_, and a Loos gauge (I recommend spending the extra for the "Pro" model) and you'll be good to go.

I did our's last season, for the first time ever, w/o a Loos gauge. I came close. She performed adequately. Better than the season before, anyway. Helm had just a touch of weather in it. This year I had a Loos gauge (thoughtful birthday present from The Admiral). This season The Admiral has already commented on how she points higher and the helm is as good as last season, if not better.

It is amusing to let go of the tiller entirely, while we're going up-wind, and watch it just sit there, vibrating gently  The first time The Admiral did that, last season, she goes "Look." I looked, and my eyes about popped out of my head. "Well, hon, I guess I got the rigging about right..." 

Jim


----------



## jvpapas (Apr 1, 2002)

*rigging tension meter mark II*

I have the mark II tension meter, however I have lost the spacer. My boat's wire is 3/16 from what I gather you need the rod and the spacer to establish the settings.
Can some one provide me with the thicknes of the spacer so that I have fabricate one.

Thxs

Jim


----------

